# Growth rate for miniature poodle



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you know how big his parents are? I was told mine would nearly be done growing by 6 months as well but I'm sure there are exceptions for every rule. I'm not much help as my mini is only 13 weeks.


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes I saw both his parents and they were normal size miniatures.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenzie said:


> I have heard they are as tall as they will get at 6 months old. Is this true?


Oh, how I wish that's true :adore: but unfortunately that's not the case for my big boy. He measured at 14 inches (13 lbs) when he was 21 weeks old and now he's 3.5 yrs old and he is 17 inches tall and weighs 19 lbs.

And both of his titled parents measure at 15", as well as one of his littermates. Another littermate of his is on the smaller side. Maybe Nickel hogged the milk bar when he's with his mama


----------

